# Williamsburg - May



## JoshuaSr (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking for 5-7 days in a 1 or 2 bedroom in Williamsburg, VA. 

Dates are flexible...anytime after 8 May but before June. Don't care which day for check-in.


----------



## Tye8len9 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent you a PM if interest let me know. Thanks


----------



## chapjim (Apr 8, 2017)

Also sent PM.


----------



## K.vbee (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,
I have 2 BR, sleep 6, full kitchen on week of May 13-20 
at:
*The Townes at King's Creek Plantation*
Williamsburg , VA
Would you like this?
Kate


----------



## JoshuaSr (Apr 15, 2017)

I have reserved a room. Thanks all!


----------



## DRIless (Apr 29, 2017)

JoshuaSr said:


> Looking for 5-7 days in a 1 or 2 bedroom in Williamsburg, VA.
> 
> Dates are flexible...anytime after 8 May but before June. Don't care which day for check-in.


The Historic Powhatan Resort
any day of the week check-in in May start 1-28May
1BR4  $600
2BR6  $700


----------

